# OK to keep shrimp at 82-83 degrees temp?



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Is it ok to raise the temp from the current 79 to 82? Reason is I bought 2 blue ram dwarf cichlids and they told me they like a higher temp of around 82

Also, how many times per whatever do amano shrimp molt? Do all shrimp molt at the same time or depends on species?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Your temp is fine for the Rams. No need to raise it. Molting has to do with a lots of things, not only water changes.


-Pedro


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Raising it up to a constant 82-83 range is when you're going to have die-offs from shrimp. Maybe not all at once, but eventually they'll weaken and die from the stress of the temperature.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I have some rams at a 78 degrees, and they seem to be fine. Going on 6 or so months still. I decided not to go above 80 because most shrimp prefer cooler waters at around 78 as their high. My amanos and rams seem to be happy at that temperature. I see moltings every week. 

-John N.


----------



## sarcare (Sep 10, 2006)

I have no shrimp at high temp experience, but I know my rams do color up and are a lot more active at higher temps. Maybe mine are just used to the higher temps, and were stressed by temporarily lower temps. (I had problems with the heater on my 10g)


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Cherries will be ok at 82, crystals, bees, or tigers on the other hand will not.


----------



## argblarg (Aug 10, 2006)

During the summer, my cherries were living in 82-84 degrees just fine. They were not breeding at all, however.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

ianiwane said:


> Cherries will be ok at 82, crystals, bees, or tigers on the other hand will not.


How true


----------

